# National Compliment Day is January 24th - read on...



## Dawn (Jan 18, 2018)

National Compliment Day is January 24th and there is no better way to feel confident than you’re your glowing is praised. Here are some products that will help you achieve compliment-worthy skin in no time!






Every clear face starts with the simple task of taking off the day before bed.

Try* Korres Greek Yogurt Make Up Removing Wipes*: Perfect for on-the-go cleansing, these pre-moistened facial cleansing wipes are formulated with *nourishing Greek yoghurt for 2.5 times more skin-nourishing proteins*. These make-up removing wipes remove stubborn face and eye makeup while providing skin with the softening, moisturizing properties of chamomile and Greek yoghurt concentrate.
($15; www.Sephora.com and www.KorresUSA.com)


















After acne shows up uninvited, it’s important to cleanse your face daily.

Try *NEW* *Bioré Baking Soda Acne Cleansing Foam: *formulated for combination skin, this daily cleanser gently removes daily surface dirt and oil to achieve a deep clean without over-cleansing or stripping skin of its moisture. The thick, rich foam formula is like washing your face with a cloud—Baking Soda cleansing agents deep clean pores while Salicylic Acid treats and prevents breakouts, ensuring your face looks as clean and clear as it feels.
($6.49; select food, drug and mass merchant stores nationwide)

















 
The secret to a flawless look is using a potent primer to ensure all-day staying power.

Try* IMAGE Skincare’s I BEAUTY I PRIME flawless blur gel*: This multi-tasking gel instantly blurs imperfections while correcting the look of fine lines, wrinkles and signs of aging over time. Formulated with plant stem cells, antioxidants and anti-aging botanicals, it delivers powerful skin-perfecting benefits for flawless skin before makeup application.
($60; available at spas and salons nationwide and www.Imageskincare.com)

















When cozying up to someone you love, there is no better compliment than hearing you have soft skin. For those with seemingly unmanageable skin conditions such as Eczema, there’s a moisturizer formulated just for you.

Try* Curél Hydra Therapy Wet Skin Moisturizer*: a breakthrough water-activated formula that instantly sinks into moist skin, diving deep into the surface to soothe, repair, and lock in long-term hydration. Formulated with ceramide complex for dry to severely dry skin, this moisturizer offers a solution to chronic skin concerns. Unlike other products, it all happens in the shower and there is no rinsing required – so you can just *dry off, dress and go*! 
($7.99 for 8oz bottle and $10.99 for 12oz bottle; Select food, drug and mass merchant stores)

















 
When it comes to radiant skin, smelling good is just as important as your look. Adding a fragrance to your routine will guarantee a positive double take. 

Try *LAVANILA’s The Healthy Fragrance*: A unique collection of long-lasting scents that are handcrafted by master natural perfumers. Each perfume *is infused with skin pampering antioxidants*, organic sugar cane alcohol, natural botanical extracts, and pure essential oils that are delicate on sensitive skin. Unlike other fragrances on the market, the Healthy Fragrance is free of drying alcohol, petrochemicals and phthalates. *Available in six invigorating scents*: Vanilla Passion Fruit, Vanilla Grapefruit, Vanilla Coconut, Fresh Vanilla Lemon, Vanilla Summer, and Pure Vanilla.  
($48 each; www.lavanila.com, Sephora, www.sephora.com)


----------

